# Recce And Signals Light Truck, Bronco CB35218 in-box review



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I just got this kit and I'm blown away. It contains two full Ford GPW airborne vehicles with tons of spare parts, 5 full figures and weapons. The jeeps are hands-down the most accurate and detailed jeep kit's I've ever seen, right down to the full engine bays and the open storage bins behind the open wheel wells. These are normally shown in kits as a closed lid, but they are moulded open with a two-piece lid. The seat frames are delicately moulded and there are three variant steering wheels. The kit comes with four extra Tommy guns in scabbards, but they're moulded in three pieces each, these being the lower half of the scabbard and the Tommy gun receiver/stock, and the two halves of the upper scabbard to sscappardhow convincingly that the scabbard is "hollow". In most kits, like the Tamiya Willys Jeep and most Harley Davidson motorcycle kits, the Tommy gun and scabbard are all moulded as a single piece. the 5 figures are the two individual drivers, a passenger with a map, another passenger sitting sideways on the rear wheel well, and an officer kneeling before the radio. The radio is a standout; a #22 wireless set rather than the usual #19 set, built up of several pieces with a separate microphone and earphone parts. Each jeep has one of these radios. The Recce Jeep has a single Vickers K machine gun on a dual mount, a #.4 SMLE rifle and a Bren gun Mk.II, the latter two in photoetched brackets on either side of the forward cowling. It also has a photo-etched bustle with a simulated wicker bin on the rear. The Signals Jeep includes several equipment boxes in PE racks, wire reels_ et cetera. _ The jeeps and equipment are moulded in dark olive drab and clear styrene with brass photo-etch, while the figures are in blue-grey styrene. 

Among the copious spare and optional parts are windshields with moulded-on tarps and adapters to display the front wheels either straight forward or steered to either side, as well as blackout headlight faces to be installed on the headlight buckets as was common for British Airborne vehicles. One thing I was especially impressed with was a variation on one of the WD jerrycans with an open lid and a spout which, combined with the construction of the driver's seat and fuel tank, will allow a depiction of refueling the jeep, though you'll need to adapt a figure to show this in a diorama. The figures are up to Bronco's usual standards, compared to their other Airborne figures.


----------

